# NEED HELP WITH GREYHOUND!



## Centrix (Dec 19, 2011)

She doesn't have Photo ID which is dumb that they won't take her birth certificate its still a form of ID she also knows her SSI number can some help please help? has any one else been in this delemia? we really need her on the bus she cannot go home!


----------



## zeromac (Dec 20, 2011)

What is this?..


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2011)

Im guessing greyhound bus transport
does she have a school id?, ive gotten away with using that a few times


----------



## Gahars (Dec 20, 2011)

Really, she has no photo id? 

No driver's license, school id, any id from a club/organization, etc.? There has to be something.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 20, 2011)

I've traveled greyhound all over without any ID.  Most times they don't bother to check it, if they do tell them you're traveling and you lost it.  I've been told that you can sign some sort of waiver and go through some extra screening, but I can't find anything on the web to support that.  Greyhound employees fiercely  compete amongst themselves for the title of "worst customer service".  Make some phone calls to greyhound corporate to get there official policy on the matter, iirc by law you can travel by plane train or bus without I.D. with some extra screening and signing of documents and whatnot.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Really, she has no photo id?
> 
> No driver's license, school id, any id from a club/organization, etc.? There has to be something.



You'll be surprised how many people don't have any ID at all in the States.


----------



## budrow66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Buy her ticket for her. When you board the bus they only care that you hold the ticket.If all else fails buy the ticket for her online.Seems there would have to be a reason for not selling a ticket like maybe proof of age so they know you are not transporting minors across state lines or something.


----------



## exangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Most states' DMV's allow you to get a State ID card (I do this because I can't drive).  It rarely costs more than $15, and _she will need it more and more as she gets older_.  It usually requires 2-3 forms of existing ID and a proof of address (name on a bill, or affidavit/presence of parent/guardian).
If she has an "original copy" of her birth certificate (it would usually have the seal of the county clerk stamped in it-- original birth certificates are kept by the state), SSN card (if she doesn't actually have the SSN card she can have it reissued from the Social Security Administration locally, I had to do that to get my Texas ID due to losing the original) and if she's a minor, the authorization of her parent(s) then she has all she needs.

In some states, regular ID cards don't even expire like drivers' licenses do because they don't authorize you to do anything.  Except for use interstate transportation it seems.

The last time I traveled across state lines without a real ID was 2002.  If you're living in a metropolitan area you will pretty much always be asked for ID unless you're clearly traveling with a parent.  Although supposedly the law doesn't require this, inspection authorities can cause you to miss your travel arrangements if you put up a fight.

Your only alternative is a good excuse or lying well as someone else said, but that didn't help me when I lost my greyhound ticket to seattle in 2002 at a stop in Sacramento.  I was forced to buy another pair of tickets to finish my journey because I was travelling with a friend.
Unless you're a skilled liar, or very lucky, everyone in charge seems to be hardasses, especially if they know you have no alternative to obedience because you miss your bus regardless.


also, if you buy the ticket online, photo ID (or a password, but the first time i bought one online I didn't know the password is optional and they asked for my ID to confirm anyway) is required, if the purchase isn't made with the travelling individual's own credit/debit card.  it also costs $15 more, which you could have spent on getting her a photo ID.


----------

